# Just Installed My New Techtonics Exhaust on the Rabbit



## irvinerabbit07 (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I just installed my new Techtonics Catback Exhaust on the Rabbit with 2.5 inch pipes and a single Borla muffler. I absolutly love the sound and its at the perfect point in the range between stock and too loud. Pretty deep as well. I did the installation myself with my dad in about 3 hours and that was pretty good time considering neither of us had everinstalled one. 
I HIGHLY reccomend getting one considering its one of the cheapest ones out there right now and sounds beautiful. If you do get it go with the dual tips that are a choice on the performancecafe.com website for the order, they look great too. 
Next thing i have to do is purchase and install an intake system and I'm holding out for the Carbonio one. 
I'll try to get some pictures up and mabe a sound clip in the coming days.


----------



## Froster (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Just Installed My New Techtonics Exhaust on the Rabbit (irvinerabbit07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irvinerabbit07* »_ I'll try to get some pictures up and mabe a sound clip in the coming days.









Please do! Or, some videos like travis3265 did with his GHL exhaust.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Just Installed My New Techtonics Exhaust on the Rabbit (Froster)*

Need sound clips!!!!!


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: Just Installed My New Techtonics Exhaust on the Rabbit (irvinerabbit07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irvinerabbit07* »_Next thing i have to do is purchase and install an intake system and I'm holding out for the Carbonio one. 

good idea....wait it out. i wish i would have.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

i just got my ghl, wanna help me install mine for 50 bucks







pm me im in irvine too


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

I wonder if the GHL and Techtonics had a fight, whch would win?


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_I wonder if the GHL and Techtonics had a fight, whch would win?

lmfao


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks for sharing. I look forward to that sound clip!


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (IchBinDarren)*

X2


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (RogueMotorsport)*

congrats! cant wait for soundclips or video!


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

Congrats! That one is tempting, but I'm holding out. There are too many $400 systems for the GTI and I just can't justify $1-200 more for a rabbit exhaust. I'll probably end up fabbing my own if autotech doesn't release one soon.


----------



## irvinerabbit07 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (veedubtek)*

just to add on before i put up the video and sound clip which i'll do sometime next week during my spring break, the fitment was perfect on my car and the dual tips look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## irvinerabbit07 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (irvinerabbit07)*

hey everyone,
heres the first video hope you like it


----------



## irvinerabbit07 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (irvinerabbit07)*

sorry i guess i don't know how to post the video very well
heres the you tube link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrsYeQnywtE


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

sounds mean, now just get an intake to get rid of that engine whine


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (irvinerabbit07)*

dayum what kind of supercharger you have in that thing?








But seriously: is there any crackling at idle? Kinda hard to tell on the vid. Sounds good though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## irvinerabbit07 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*

hey guys here another video that i took of driving to redline down a street outside my house

http://youtube.com/watch?v=zFU6S-mdxjY
and to respond to your question there is no cracking at idle it is actually pretty quiet at RPM's below 2500


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Just Installed My New Techtonics Exhaust on the Rabbit (irvinerabbit07)*

so honestly, do you feel it freed up any torque/hp? I'm still debating between this and the GHL one.


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Just Installed My New Techtonics Exhaust on the Rabbit (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_so honestly, do you feel it freed up any torque/hp? I'm still debating between this and the GHL one. 

Just broke down and ordered my TT exhaust from [email protected] He'll beat any price you find by at least $5. I'll post up when I get it...really hated to spend this much for an exhaust, but magnaflow is still "pre-production" and autotech somehow has no plans on making one now, when it was supposed to be almost done 3 months ago


----------



## irvinerabbit07 (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: Just Installed My New Techtonics Exhaust on the Rabbit (veedubtek)*

to be honest i think it freed up a lot of horsepower inthe range above 3000 RPM's; i remember it used to kinda run out of breath at around 4500 but it pulls clean through that, if that isn't enough i would buy it just for the sound the video doesn't really do it justice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Just Installed My New Techtonics Exhaust on the Rabbit (irvinerabbit07)*

to be honest i doesnt sound to good. it sounds really r i c e y. like a built up civic. i think im gonna get mine done after i get my body work done


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Just Installed My New Techtonics Exhaust on the Rabbit (LightningBunny)*

it sounds good but i think i'm gonna go the custom route with mine to save some money. besides i know how to weld so why wouldn't I.








-matt


----------



## 007rabbit (Sep 20, 2006)

hey thumper let me know if you really are going to build your own exhaust, i live in harford county and maybe i could get you to do one for mine. i work at a chrysler dealer so i have lifts, ect...at my finger tips.


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (007rabbit)*

really? then we might have to get together and firgure something out sometime
-matt


----------



## 007rabbit (Sep 20, 2006)

let me know, i work at thompson jeep in edgewood right off of rt. 40.


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (007rabbit)*

prolly be awhile i got some **** goin on around the house thats has deleted all my $$$. oh well we'll see what happens
-matt


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*DAMN!*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 






















sounds SICK! can't wait to mod my exhaust!


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: DAMN! (4vgnugn)*

nice.... im looking at this for my jetta. i want something nice and affordable


----------



## 9xnine (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: DAMN! (trikstir99)*

Just installed my Techtonics single Borla system. It sounds fantastic but is a little too loud for my taste. I kinda wish I had gone with the dual Borlas but that might not be loud enough. It's far from obnoxious though. As far as performance? There is no doubt that this engine is very tamed down. Before it really seemed like it couldn't breath especially after 4500 RPM. Definatley helped out the high end which is what this motor needs. Still waiting for my ABD intake I ourchased over two months ago. Performance Cafe on the other hand is Badass! about $100 less than TT direct, yet I ordered it monday and got it today (wed) for only 20 bucks shipping. Performance cafe ordered it from TT but had it drop shipped to my house. I highly reccomed this business and am generally hard to please as far as service goes. http://www.performance-cafe.com. It was $549 including shipping and dual tips (extra $60).


----------



## 9xnine (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: DAMN! (9xnine)*

Oh yeah......Install only took about an hour and a half although this is my fifth Techtonics system and I had a lift.


----------



## vdub305 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Just Installed My New Techtonics Exhaust on the Rabbit (irvinerabbit07)*

which system did you go with from tt?


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Just Installed My New Techtonics Exhaust on the Rabbit (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_Just broke down and ordered my TT exhaust from [email protected] He'll beat any price you find by at least $5. I'll post up when I get it...really hated to spend this much for an exhaust, but magnaflow is still "pre-production" and autotech somehow has no plans on making one now, when it was supposed to be almost done 3 months ago










Got mine today but traded the bunny in before I even opened the box...soooo...if anyone is thinking of buying it, I have one for sale


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Just Installed My New Techtonics Exhaust on the Rabbit (veedubtek)*

why did you trade in?? what did you get?? and how much for the exhaust??
-matt


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Just Installed My New Techtonics Exhaust on the Rabbit (thumper07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thumper07* »_why did you trade in?? what did you get?? and how much for the exhaust??
-matt


Because I should've just bought a GTI the first time around....I absolutely love the 2.5, but I can't live without my heated leather, sunroof, HID's, etc...so jumped up to a pkg 2 GTI with huf's
talkin to techtonics now about possibly returning the exhaust, if not, tryin to get as close to what I paid as possible, which was $555 exactly from peter @ thescirocco.com


----------

